# Restarting my tank



## ryanfl (May 4, 2008)

I had a mass die off, so now I'm restarting my tank. Thought I'd share some pictures! I'm making it into an Oscar tank. Two Eheim 2215 for my filtration.

Painted the back of the tank.









Painted the tubes! Krylon Fusion!









Secured my suction cups with silicon.









Back on the stand with the home made canopy.









Added my PFS sand!









Getting decorated.









Getting ready to fill up with water and kick on my filters. Hopefully my cycle will go smooth and quickly with my established filters.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Looking good now!

"Mass die off" sounds scary though. Did you ever find out what caused it? It would be kind of comforting to know how you can avoid it re-occurring!


----------



## ryanfl (May 4, 2008)

My stupidity. I had been lacking on proper cleaning and proper water changes. One day I do a water change and the next day half of them are at the top. I panicked and did a huge water change and all but three died while I was at work. I'm thinking I either shocked them in a panic or it was dissolved organic carbon. It's a hard lesson learned. I feel really bad about it. We all have to learn from our mistakes, and I won't make the same mistakes. I can't afford to make those water mistakes with an Oscar. I found my three survivors a good home at a LFS. I'll keep posting my progress with it.

Pool filter sand is great, 50 pounds of 15 dollars.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

ryanfl said:


> We all have to learn from our mistakes.


Very true! If you talk to anybody who hasn't killed fish because of some stupid, beginner mistake, they either haven't been in the hobby for very long, or they are not telling the truth :wink:

Always good to know what went wrong, but you seem to have worked that out :thumb:

Best of luck with your Oscar!


----------



## ryanfl (May 4, 2008)

Almost ready to rock. Needs water and fish! :dancing: :fish: opcorn: 
Pipes in place.










Got my cabinet squared away.










Decorations pretty much done. The bigger rocks are stuck to the glass with silicon so an Oscar can't knock them down.










Should I worry about this chip? I got it when I washed my tank out.










I'm having pre-fill anxiety. It's been empty for a couple of weeks but I keep thinking about it busting when I fill it. I can't remember if I felt this way after I moved.


----------



## ryanfl (May 4, 2008)

More pics coming soon. New PVC return for one of my canisters, and a DIY cave.


----------



## ryanfl (May 4, 2008)

I'm also considering going with South American cichlids rather than just an Oscar. I've been doing my research and I could only really keep one Oscar and very few other fish in a 75; just not big enough!


----------



## ryanfl (May 4, 2008)

New canister return










Locked in










In action















Also made a surface skimmer for one of my canister intakes.


----------



## ryanfl (May 4, 2008)

Filled and ready for fish!


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't sweat the chip, it doesn't matter. Looks good!


----------

